# What is this plant called



## NatzithunD3r (Jan 7, 2016)

It won't let me upload a photo, but it's really long it has leaves like a lilly pad, it's a vine that grows all the way to the top of the water and floats on top, under each leaf are a bunch of roots that hang down into the water any help greatly appreciated, I'll try to get a picture to work


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

How about Hydrocotyle? There are several species.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

look in the plant finder for possible ID


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Description sounds like Hydrocotyle leucocephala. Could that be the one?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Does it look like the plant in the upper left?


----------

